#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Articles on Thermal design of HX by Rajiv Mukherji

## Achilles

Dear friends,

I would like to share with you following articles by Mukherji,

_i)Avoid Operating Problems in ACHE's.
ii)Broaden Your HX Design Skills.
iii)Conquer Heat Exchanger Fouling.
iv)Don't Let Baffling Baffle You.
v)Effectively Design ACHE's
vi)Effectively Design STHE's
vii)F-Shell Heat Exchangers .
viii)How To Debottleneck Exchangers
_




These articles  contain very good information about HX thermal design.Thanks to Mr. Mukherji. Hope it will be useful

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Articles on Thermal design of HX by Rajiv Mukherji

----------


## ram

Check the link , seems not working

Ram

----------


## Achilles

Ram,

Link changed... Check and comeback

----------


## aseptman

thanks a lot achillies

----------


## aragorn

thanks

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## saverr

Please repost. Link seems to be deleted. Thanks

----------


## krsmani7

Missing or deleted file!!! Pl reload the files
Thanks
Mani

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks but link is not valid. Can u reload. It will be highly appericiated

----------


## viswanathankasi2

i too required. pl. upload

----------


## nsgs

please re upload link dead

----------


## Achilles

Dear All,

Link changed in the original post... Hope it helps........

----------


## sgu

Dear Achilles



The link is down again...could you please upload again?

Thanks in advanceSee More: Articles on Thermal design of HX by Rajiv Mukherji

----------


## gpcshf

The line is dead, please upload again ! Thanks

----------


## Achilles

Ok guys....

Here it is re uploaded

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Keep learning...

----------


## sgu

Achilles

Many thanks! much appreciated.

----------


## mengazaa

pls, upload again

----------


## kanankiri

> Ok guys....
> 
> Here it is re uploaded
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



please kindly upload it again sir... many thanks

----------


## kumar_chemical

plz upload again i need this papers plzz.... i pardon u

thanks in advance

----------


## vne

Link dead. Anyone please kindly reupload.

Thanks

----------


## chemnguyents

thnks

----------


## balaji_krishnan

please can anyone share link for Practical thermal design of air-cooled Heat Exchangers by Rajiv mukherjee & mail the link to pkbala05@yahoo.co.in

----------


## adeshchem

can you please upload the papers again.the links are dead.please.

thanks.

----------


## adeshchem

please upload the papers again

thanks

----------


## mahaer

Link dead. Please upload again.

See More: Articles on Thermal design of HX by Rajiv Mukherji

----------


## adeshchem

Please upload the papers again the link is dead.

thanks.

----------


## tkbobo

Achilles, Thanks for the post but please upload it again.

Cheers.

----------


## balaji_krishnan

Please can anyone share the book Practical Thermal design of Aircooled Exchangers by Rajiv mukherjee as i  am involved in Projects related to air cooled exchangers design & rating Projects.

Thanking you in advance

Thanks & regards,

Balaji

----------


## jojo602

please upload it again.

----------


## jacksp

Pls re-upload the paper, thanks in advance

----------


## student88

> Dear friends,
> 
> I would like to share with you following articles by Mukherji,
> 
> _i)Avoid Operating Problems in ACHE's.
> ii)Broaden Your HX Design Skills.
> iii)Conquer Heat Exchanger Fouling.
> iv)Don't Let Baffling Baffle You.
> v)Effectively Design ACHE's
> ...



Please re-upload.

----------


## student88

Please upload the following articles by Rajiv Mukherjee:

F-Shell Heat Exchangers

How To Debottleneck Exchangers

----------


## balaji_krishnan

Please can anyone provide any links for books on aircooled exchangers. and aircooled exchanger design using HTRI

----------


## khalid655

please reupload.............................

----------


## PVHE

All of them seems really useful and interesting.
Can anyone reuplod?
Thanks in advance

----------


## srihari5043

pls. check in the following link.

Hope it will help you.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## srihari5043

pls. check in the following link.

Hope it will help you.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Articles on Thermal design of HX by Rajiv Mukherji

----------

